# Samsung Galaxy S8



## Pete1burn (Mar 16, 2017)

Is anyone else watching for the release of the S8?  I'm considering getting an S8+ to replace my iPhone 6+.  I can't stand Apple much anymore, and it's time I tested waters elsewhere.

I haven't had an Android phone since the original Google Nexus phones came out, many years ago.

Has anyone recently switched from Apple to Android?

Anyone else excited for the S8?


----------



## Jack1n (Mar 16, 2017)

I switched from my old iPhone 4 to an HTC M8 a couple of years and have been using it since, you will not regret switching to android, and yes, I am also interested in the S8, if the display survives the drop tests and Samsung puts a headphone DAC inside it, I will buy it in a heart beat.


----------



## Sasqui (Mar 16, 2017)

The GF has two Apple 6 phones (one personal one for her biz).  She now has "android envy" ...I upgraded to an S7, and it's so blatantly apparnt how superior Android is, primarily because Google services and content..  I can find a biz phone number, she cant - mostly content related.  I can ask the phone to call/navigate, she can't.  I can download a fre app, she has to pay $0.99.  I'm even more unimpressed than I thought.

The S8?  There's plenty of rumors on the web about that and the iPhone 8.


----------



## WhiteNoise (Apr 3, 2017)

Pete1burn said:


> Is anyone else watching for the release of the S8?  I'm considering getting an S8+ to replace my iPhone 6+.  I can't stand Apple much anymore, and it's time I tested waters elsewhere.
> 
> I haven't had an Android phone since the original Google Nexus phones came out, many years ago.
> 
> ...




I did the same thing. I sold my iphone 4s back when it was still the main iphone model. I was tired of iphone's simplicity. I bought a Nokia windows 8 phone. Had it for 1.5 years and it was one issue after another. Then bought a LG G3, decent phone but had multiple hardware/software issues including a slow as all heck camera. 1.5 years later nabbed the LG G4 performed slightly better than the G3, still had a slow as heck camera. Dropped connections etc....traded it in for a LG V10. Much better phone. Camera was slightly faster...barely, constantly drop wifi, would have to to a reboot to get wifi working again. blue tooth issues, poor cell quality etc...I was at my wits end with android and windows. Decided to go back to a phone that just works even if it is simple. iPhone 6+ has been going strong since with not a single damn issue over the past year and it just always works. Best battery life I have ever had in a smart phone too.

You'll be back eventually. /sniggers


----------



## huanle (Apr 24, 2017)

I was hurt becase of the Samsung Galaxy S7, so I will say no.


----------



## Frick (Apr 24, 2017)

I wish Sony would up their camera game, because their phones are much nicer than the Samsungs.


----------



## Melvis (Apr 24, 2017)

Nope, waste of money these knew phones, nothing worth updating to. I still like my old S2 4G, beast phone, built like a brick, does everything you want a "phone" to do.


----------



## Komshija (Apr 24, 2017)

It will be a very powerful device, just as it was with previous Samsung flagships. However, I tend to avoid big brands, not because I don't like them but because they offer almost the same thing as Chinese competition like Lenovo, Xiaomi, Meizu, ZTE etc. at 2x or 3x price tag. In other words, 5-10% performance increase isn't worth the extra 200-300% price increase.

My ex-girlfriend had (probably still owns it) an iPhone 6. I tried it for few weeks and decided to never-ever buy it.


----------



## fritoking (May 5, 2017)

I love my s8+ ... if anyone bought one here you go..
http://m.androidcentral.com/samsung...free-stand-case-sd-card-and-netflix-gift-card


----------



## Divide Overflow (May 5, 2017)

I'm loving my S8 so far!
I pre-ordered, so I'm picking up the free VR Gear from Samsung.


----------



## fritoking (May 5, 2017)

Divide Overflow said:


> I'm loving my S8 so far!
> I pre-ordered, so I'm picking up the free VR Gear from Samsung.


As am I, just thought I post that link for other freebies as well


----------



## Divide Overflow (May 6, 2017)

fritoking said:


> As am I, just thought I post that link for other freebies as well


Looks like after being processed for the free VR Gear I am not eligible for the other promotion you linked.    Were you able to claim both promotions somehow?


----------



## Pete1burn (May 6, 2017)

No that new promotion is only for new purchases


----------



## fritoking (May 6, 2017)

Yeah, the next day they updated the article  to say it was only for purchases after may 3rd unfortunately.


----------



## GamerGuy (May 7, 2017)

Jack1n said:


> ........a headphone DAC inside it, I will buy it in a heart beat.


Kinda late, but there is another alternative for the S8, and it's the LG G6. I could have gotten the S8, but since audio is my primary focus, the G6 with its 32bit HiFi DAC was the obvious choice. The S8 has an 18.5:9 screen format while the G6 has a similar 18:9 screen format. I enjoy Spotify as well as DSD/WAV/FLAC tracks and ripped 720P movies which I have on my mSD card, the HiFi Quad Dac can be toggled 'on' or 'off', but since one of my main concern is audio, I have it 'on' whenever I listen to music or watch a movie. I am, however, tempted by the S8+ simply due to its sheer size.......


----------



## monim1 (May 7, 2017)

I am not impressed with Samsung Galaxy S8. Samsung keep launching upgraded version in every 3-6 months.


----------



## Gyres01 (Jun 8, 2017)

.....Holding out for Note 8, my Note 4 still holding its own...


----------



## connie (Jun 9, 2017)

I switched from Apple to Android around one year ago. Maybe it sounds strange but for me, it is somehow easier with Android. Do not regret


----------



## itsakjt (Jun 14, 2017)

I am using an ASUS ZenFone 2 since January 2016 and have not regretted a bit. 1.5 years old now. Still doesn't stutter, doesn't hang, performs the same day as on the first. Yes I admit, camera tech of smartphones have improved, but the ZenFone 2 still does a great job as my daily driver smartphone. 
I still cannot find a reason to upgrade it honestly. 
I have the ZE551ML with 4 GB RAM, 1.8 GHz CPU and 16 GB internal storage. Have installed a 64 GB Samsung EVO+ MicroSD U3 card and it does a great job. 
It is a pity Intel has given up on the smartphone segment because I personally feel they could have survived in a good position with proper marketing. 
The phone I have even has fast charging support (Qualcomm QuickCharge 2.0).


----------



## DRDNA (Jun 14, 2017)

Frick said:


> I wish Sony would up their camera game, because their phones are much nicer than the Samsungs.


That's kind of funny since Samsung has used Sony camera tech and hardware for their cameras since S6. The last time Samsung used their own tech and hardware on the S series was S5.


----------



## Sasqui (Jun 14, 2017)

DRDNA said:


> That's kind of funny since Samsung has used Sony camera tech and hardware for their cameras since S6. The last time Samsung used their own tech and hardware on the S series was S5.



The irony there is that the S5 camera was awseome.  I sat wit my my moms S5 and my S7 and took comparitive pictures of the same subject.  The S5 was just a touch better image quality, the S7 seemed to have better processing, but at times leads to an "artificial" look.


----------



## DRDNA (Jun 14, 2017)

Sasqui said:


> The irony there is that the S5 camera was awseome.  I sat wit my my moms S5 and my S7 and took comparitive pictures of the same subject.  The S5 was just a touch better image quality, the S7 seemed to have better processing, but at times leads to an "artificial" look.


Processing speed was the goal of switching to Sony's tech, Sony's tech and hardware can auto focus in a fraction of the time that Samsung currently can. Touted as instant auto focus even on moving subjects.


----------



## Sasqui (Jun 14, 2017)

DRDNA said:


> Processing speed was the goal of switching to Sony's tech, Sony's tech and hardware can auto focus in a fraction of the time that Samsung currently can. Touted as instant auto focus even on moving subjects.



My guess Sony's camera was simply cheaper and they could make up for differences in processing speed.  They're still both quite good, though I still think the S5 is better quality for general purpose shots such as portraits and sunsets.  The S5 has a slightly higher resolution, though that rarely means much because of optics and processing.


----------



## xabialone (Jul 4, 2017)

connie said:


> I switched from iPhone to Samsung around one year ago. Maybe it sounds strange but for me, it is somehow easier with Android. Do not regret



I am fine with both iOS and Android. They are good for some reasons. My biggest complaint about Android is the running speed after one year usage.


----------



## itsakjt (Jul 4, 2017)

xabialone said:


> I am fine with both iOS and Android. They are good for some reasons. My biggest complaint about Android is the running speed after one year usage.


My Android phone is 1 year and 7 months old. Still performs exactly like it did on the day I bought it.


----------



## Partel (Jan 23, 2018)

xabialone said:


> I am fine with both iOS and Android. They are good for some reasons. My biggest complaint about Android is the running speed after one year usage.


I switched from Android to iOS one year ago as that Android phone was easy to get hot. Now I'm used to iPhone and don't want to go back to Android as


----------



## Wavetrex (Feb 26, 2019)

Digging the grave on this topic, because...

*Android Pie !*

Lookie lookie what I just got in my notifications:


----------



## theFOoL (Mar 3, 2019)

Oh Oh Verizon... You are slow slow on your updates  where's Pie for mine!


----------



## Wavetrex (Mar 3, 2019)

Some comments after a few days using Pie:

- First two days the phone drained battery like mad (I'm guessing background updates, recompiling of apps, internal reorganization, data indexing, whatever it did...)
- After that, it lasts quite a lot, I think even better than before the update !
- No observed slowdown or increase in speed
- I like the more joyful, colorful interface ! They certainly passed beyond the "monochrome fad" that swept the internet in the past few years.
- Bixby is more intrusive, it cannot be fully disabled anymore (just switched from single-click to double-click).
- Clock on the left side is nice, I'm starting to like it. Much easier to see the time. I'm guessing this was done because of the S10/S10+ with the punch-holes...
- Notification system is better and allows more interaction
- "Phone" app interface is improved, with everything accessible under a tab (keypad, recents, contacts, places), and is also more colorful, allowing quicker identification of contacts by simply glancing at the icon (letter + color) instead of heaving to read the entire name
- Recent apps with the flat 2D interface is more practical


So far I like this new update !
Good job Google and Samsung !


----------



## theFOoL (Mar 3, 2019)

I use an app called bxActions via Play-Store works fine. Can't wait for mine (damn Verizon)


----------



## Vayra86 (Mar 4, 2019)

JamieCambell said:


> I also consider replacing my iPhone with Android. My iphone is only 8 months old but already has problems with the battery. I'm really pissed off with constant app slowdowns and performance drops.



If only I could go back... employer doesn't allow Android wrt security. Iphones are a hot mess  And yes, the battery life, its really not that good contrary to what reviews make you believe.


----------



## Kovoet (Mar 12, 2019)

Got the new PIE update last night. My galaxy 8+ still platforms perfectly. Upgrade it's due but it can wait as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## Kovoet (Mar 12, 2019)

The camera update is awesome even though you haven't the lens of the galaxy 10


----------



## theFOoL (Mar 12, 2019)

S8 vs S10 isn't much to differ as with the Cameras


----------



## Kovoet (Mar 12, 2019)

Agreed that's why I'm going to stick with this for a while longer.


----------



## dj-electric (Mar 12, 2019)

Decided to pull the trigger on the update on my S8. Hopefully i won't regret it


----------



## Kovoet (Mar 12, 2019)

You won't regret it. Let us know what you think of the camera software.


----------



## fullinfusion (Mar 12, 2019)

Wavetrex said:


> Some comments after a few days using Pie:
> 
> - First two days the phone drained battery like mad (I'm guessing background updates, recompiling of apps, internal reorganization, data indexing, whatever it did...)
> - After that, it lasts quite a lot, I think even better than before the update !
> ...


My S9 got the Pie update here in Canada last month and it did use a lot of battery.

But if you look in the playstore under your apps and updates, (ARCore) pops up to install to deal with the high battery drain issue.

I ended backed everything up and used switch to do a clean install and it's a much better experience now


----------



## theFOoL (Mar 12, 2019)

Yeah it seems to be that route with OS of CLOUDREADY. Like people complain about the bugs or battery life so. I'd do the same once and If the S8 on Verizon gets the update


----------



## Kovoet (Mar 12, 2019)

I've been able to disable Bixby. Go into settings


----------



## theFOoL (Mar 12, 2019)

Just use the BxActions via Play-Store


----------



## Wavetrex (Mar 13, 2019)

Kovoet said:


> I've been able to disable Bixby. Go into settings


On which version ?
Did you even upgrade to Android Pie ?

It was possible to disable it before, now it's not. Still there, can't be turned off anymore. Official install, not rooted and tweaked.

Edit: bxActions seems to do the trick.
Now the button can be indeed useful ! (Or disabled)


----------



## Kovoet (Mar 13, 2019)

Yep upgraded yesterday as well as the other half. ASCore takes a couple of hours to come up in the updates.


----------



## JovHinner123 (Mar 13, 2019)

Worth it to upgrade to Android Pie? Thoughts, guys?


----------



## Wavetrex (Mar 13, 2019)

JovHinner123 said:


> Worth it to upgrade to Android Pie? Thoughts, guys?


I would say yes.

There is really no visible performance difference between any flagships in the last 2-3 years, because the chipsets and storage are already insanely fast.
It's all in the software.

So when the software is the same... .S8, S9, S10 (or anything from the competition at the same price class)... well, they become the same.

The differences are just in synthetic benchmarks.
In practical use, the phones will behave the same in almost anything you throw at them.


----------



## JovHinner123 (Mar 13, 2019)

Wavetrex said:


> So when the software is the same... .S8, S9, S10 (or anything from the competition at the same price class)... well, they become the same.



This addresses my initial worry. I was thinking S8 was a bit behind the newest flagships. This clears things up. Thanks!


----------



## theFOoL (Mar 13, 2019)

Yeah I have an S8+ and going good besides on Verizon and no update yet 

Like JerryRig. He still has a S8+ and he's fine with it. He too is somewhat fed up with All these Screens getting bigger thing. It'll just waste battery life


----------



## Kovoet (Mar 13, 2019)

So far today the ASCore update has helped with the battery life. Weirdly enough my wife and I have the same phone the same provider but the update is still not visible on her phone.


----------



## JovHinner123 (Mar 13, 2019)

rk3066 said:


> It'll just waste battery life



Yeah, and not that much improvement on the battery department too.


----------



## theFOoL (Mar 13, 2019)

JovHinner123 said:


> Yeah, and not that much improvement on the battery department too.


Well in China "Of course " they are working on new technology but it'll be awhile till that pans out


----------

